
Creativity Spark From Masters Of Graphic Design  - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/08/21/creativity-spark-from-masters-of-graphic-design/
======
richcollins
Most of that is terrible.

"It seems strange to have to emphasize simplicity. You'd think simple would be
the default. Ornate is more work. But something seems to come over people when
they try to be creative. Beginning writers adopt a pompous tone that doesn't
sound anything like the way they speak. Designers trying to be artistic resort
to swooshes and curlicues. Painters discover that they're expressionists. It's
all evasion. Underneath the long words or the "expressive" brush strokes,
there is not much going on, and that's frightening."

<http://paulgraham.com/taste.html>

------
pg
Looks like foliage is the thing that will make people in 2030 say "that looks
so 2007."

~~~
donna
looks like the rock album cover art of the 1970's

------
SwellJoe
Despite the big list of names, I'm not convinced that those aren't all done by
the same illustrator. Definitely not inspiring.

